# Need Job



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

My son is 17 and still in high school and looking for afternoon/weekend/summer job. He is a great fisherman and cleans his catch. He can fix almost anything and is very respectful and dependable. He has his own transportation. His dream job is to work on a boat; however, any job is good. Please PM if you have a job he can do.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

His location might be helpfull!!!? Best of luck! I may have a little occasional yard work, if that's up his alley?.


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

We live in Lillian, Alabama. Thank you for the offer and he would love to do yard work, but he could not afford the gas to drive to Garcon Point. Sorry.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

Can he throw a cast net? How does he feel about working on a crab boat?


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes he can throw a cast/bait net. He would work on any boat around his school schedule.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

I'll give him a shot. PM me his phone #.


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

Sent PM


----------

